# Post from KN by Tony Cogliandro: Kallai Griffin has passed away.



## IWishToLearn (Mar 9, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica] I would like to break that news that Grandmaster Kallai Griffin of Springfield, Massachusetts passed away on Friday evening. Master Griffin was a big part of the new England Kenpo scene creating some of the finest fighting Black Belts this area has known. Master Griffin was promoted to 7th and 8th degree black belt by Master Parker. Master Griffin was responsible, along with Grandmaster Nick Cerio for bringing Ed Parker to New England for the first time and this allowed me to meet Mr. Parker and the IKKA of New England was formed. It was an honor to have worked with Master Griffin and may he rest in peace.
    Sincerely & Respectfully, Tony Cogliandro

Original post: http://www.network54.com/Forum/160433/message/1205094653/Grandmaster+Griffin+has+Passed...
[/FONT]


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Matt (Mar 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 10, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Mantismaster (Mar 10, 2008)

My deepest condolences to his family and his Kempo family, I had the great opportunity to meet and train with Grandmaster Griffin back in the 80's and back in the 90's we were both inducted into the United International Kung Fu Federation Hall of Fame.  It is a great loss to the martial arts world. God bless you Grandmaster Griffin.

From
Mantismaster "Raul Ortiz"
and The ORTIZ CHINESE BOXING ACADEMY


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 10, 2008)

There are a few men out there who embody the Martial Way; the Warriors Path of refinement through repetition and commitment to purpose. Men who may have simply just been born in the wrong era, as they would have fit perfectly in feudal days, where skill, honor, and commitment defined the core of a living archetype. Mr. Griffin was such a man, having lived Budo like few do. He was a true unsung great, too humble to take the spotlight from opther greats, and too busy living in service to the momentum of his commitments to consider doing it any differently.

Thank you, sir, for showing us how it's done.

From his website: www.griffinskarate.com

"Grandmaster Kalaii Griffin has been studying the martial arts ever since the age of eight years old. Over five decades, Grandmaster Griffin's knowledge and enlightenment have come to encompass such disciplines as Kajukenbo Karate, Jujitsu, Vee Arnis jitsu, Goju Ryu, Aikijitsu, Kung fu, Judo, Ishin Ryu, and Tai Chi.  In these styles, he has trained under some of the most renowned teachers including Sijo Adriano D. Emperado, Professor Florendo Visitacion, Sergeant George Harris, Dr. Peter Urban, Master Woody Chan, Dr. Robert Trias, Grandmaster Edmund K. Parker, and Dr. Daniel Pai. Grandmaster Griffin has been featured in many prominent publications and has also worked with several martial arts celebrities such as Bruce Lee, Ernie Reyes Senior, and their equally famous offspring just to name a few.  In recent years, Grandmaster Griffin has been dedicating his life to the spread of Kajukenbo karate in the eastern United States as a direct disciple of Sijo Adriano D. Emperado.  

Today, Grandmaster Griffin leads a program which mainly consists of a chain of successful New England karate studios with other schools connected to him in Canada and Puerto Rico.  He also makes regular trips to various law enforcement functions around the world as a well known instructor of self defense.  Grandmaster Griffin currently teaches at his main dojo in Springfield, Massachusetts."


Enter into your rest, Mr. Griffin. It is well deserved.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 10, 2008)

condolences


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 10, 2008)

. :asian:


----------



## LawDog (Mar 10, 2008)

I knew GM Griffin and he was a class act. He was an old school martial arts Master. To fill his shoes will be hard to do by anyone.
R.
I.
P.
:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Mar 14, 2008)

Our condolences.


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2008)

Martial Arts in New England wouldn't be anything like what it is today without Grandmaster Griffen.  

Thank you sir for all you've done. A deep bow to you, your family and friends, and the students that are carrying your legacy onwards :asian:


----------

